
Show HN: CSS ICON animate, morph between any two icons - wentin
http://cssicon.space/#/animate
======
jastr
These animations are pretty neat! Could you explain how they work?!

~~~
jastr
After looking at the source, it's just the native css transitions,
transitioning icon, icon:before, and icon:after to the new icon's pieces. It's
a pretty cool effect!

------
isthistakenno
Never knew this was possible through CSS alone! Congratz!

